# Kirkland Food



## Fox_Trot

I plan on switching puppy foods due to not being a fan of Purina Puppy food. Ive read quite a few good things on Costco's food. My other V eat Castor and Pollux Organix and id like to switch her to Kirkland. I was wondering if any of you guys have heard things about it.


----------



## Kobi

Have you looked at Dog Food Analysis?

Looks like all the Purina Puppy is 1-star food. Kirkland foods are all 3-star (based on what is on the site). Their review methods seem pretty solid and it's a great way to find out the ingredients of your chosen food and make your own decision.

Kobi started on Fromm Surf & Turf grain free, but I switched him to Blue Buffalo Chicken (also grain free), because it is much cheaper. Both are listed as 5-star foods so that gives me some comfort. He has become pretty picky about his food and usually won't eat it without yogurt added, but that is his own problem lol


----------



## raps702

Axel is currently on purina one puppy food for large breed, and we wanted to switch him to blue buffalo (chicken), however our breeder had him on purina one and our vet stated that purina one was a good food, so we stuck with it and I looked beforehand on the food analysis chart but could not find purina one, obviously because it was so low on the chart I must have missed it. Axel is not food motivated as well, and has had soft stools for a few weeks now and was on metronidazole for a week and his stools got better, now he is off his meds for a week and stools are soft and gross again, we even have him on just plain dry food (no treats except natural chicken jerky from costco), vet wanted all other treats eliminated until we can find the problem, so i don't know it's just frustrating, and vet bills are increasing fast, every visit its a hundred bucks, anyways we have tried everything canned pumpkin (which made it worse), white rice, etc. The vet will want to try a very natural plain formula if it doesnt go away and then if that does not work, in to see a specialist for stool testing (specific), and who know what else.


----------



## Kobi

Well I'm obviously no vet, nor am I an experienced dog owner, but going off of the information on dogfoodanalysis.com, I would think you could supply your dog with a better food. The food you are feeding your dog is listed as a 1-star food. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=265&cat=all

Whether you trust your vet or the editors of this site is up to you, but it's hard to disagree with the arguments the people at dogfoodanalysis give for their ratings. Personally, my vet gave me a free 2 lb bag of Science Diet. I looked it up and thought it was crap  Maybe I'm just a dog food snob for no good reason, but it helps me sleep at night ;D


----------



## raps702

Yes, we are going to switch to Blue buffalo regardless of vet's opinion (although he did have good things to say about blue buffalo), he just thought it was a newer product, so not as much data as other products. Anyway's sometimes the experts are not alway's right, and I like hearing what other peoples opinions and experiences are who actually feed their dogs the food and have first hand experience.


----------



## Kobi

I can say I noticed no difference switching Kobi from Fromm Surf & Turf to Blue Buffalo Chicken. I didn't really expect anything different though, both are high-quality grain free foods. It seems the people who have the most trouble with their V's on here always have a better experience when they switch to grain free. Kobi has always been on grain free so I don't know how he would be on other foods.


----------



## MaggieD

Wow! That is a great dog food website. i am getting my firsr V ina few weeks and have been debating what food to get. Thanks so much for that post ;D


----------



## JillandDan

raps702,
Sounds like the same issues we are having with Holley. She was on the meds for a week and then back to the issues after. We have spent alot of money at the vet over the past couple months since we brought her home. We tried Blue Buffalo (both flavors for puppy) but still no change in stool. We have her on Nutro Natural now but still can't take her off the pumpkin adder because she will have blood in her stool. We also can not give her any treats other than boiled chicken. Still can't find a food that she actually likes though. 
Out vet said her issue with the stool is fiber. That is why she added pumpkin. That is a shame that you didn't have luck with it.


----------



## raps702

J & D,

Maybe we will try Nutro Natural before blue buffalo, I have heard dogs with sensitive tummys use this brand also. Just hope it clears up soon. Sorry to hear about blood in Holley's stool, that does not sound to good. When we go to puppy class we may have to start bringing our own treats and give them out, because everyone gives the dogs whatever they have on their personal self. Our vet has a bull mastiff and he is I believe 6-7 months old and he has the same issue, and he still can't find the problem for his own dog and he's a vet!! I just assumed this would not be a big issue, but after hearing your story and other peoples issues and my vet's problem, I am starting to get worried.. I just don't understand it Axel was fine the first 2 months we had him and then I gave him that freaking pigs ear and he hasn't been the same since.. Anyway's, good luck with Holley and keep us updated to any improvements...


----------



## JillandDan

raps702,
The blood only happens if we remove the pumpkin or she gets a treat other than boiled chicken. I would definitely bring treats for all the people at class. We do the same thing. The trainer didn't listen to us the one class and gave her a treat and the blood was there for 2 days. Now he listens to us. Our vet isn't having luck with the treat part of it. We just now know that she needs the pumpkin to help daily. The vet said it could be colitis which some puppies get and grown out of so we are keeping our fingers crossed. 
The same thing happened with us. Holley was on Iams and had milkbones and beggin strips while at the breeder and never had an issue. We brought her home and then all this started happening. The joys of puppies. Sometimes their systems just change and that is the only explaination. Good luck with figuring out your situation as well. We will definitely need to keep each other updated since it sounds very similar.


----------



## kellygh

Sorry about all the tummy troubles  Pumpkin came to us from the breeder on Blue Buffalo. She is now on Orijien, but our mini-dachshund is on Blue Buffalo limited Ingredient (for sensitive skin & tummies). Another option may be to mix a little of the limited ingredient with Blue Buffalo puppy making an easy transition to adult food when the pups turn a year old??? Good luck JillandDan & raps702!

FYI: Many vets (not saying yours) receive kickbacks from Purina to promote their products. For example, giving out Purina samples at puppy visits. My vet does, and he promotes Purina's "high-end" line. Much the same as a pharmaceutical giving incentives to docs to prescribe their med. Purina has influence in the industry & $$$$


----------



## JillandDan

kellygh,
Thank you for the advice. We may try that when it gets closer. I know she still had the issues with Blue Buffalo even unless the pumpkin was mixed in. We spoke with a Blue Buffalo rep at Petsmart the one day because we say the limited ingredient formula and asked why there wasn't a puppy version. She said they can't put all the DHA stuff and all in it which puppy food has. I think they need to figure out a way. 
I have heard about vets getting kickbacks but luckily my vet doesn't seem to worry about that. They gave us an Iams packet when we first went in but she has recommended several different brands since we have had this trouble.


----------



## jld640

Information outside the normal food quality debate...

Savannah was on the Costco food from the breeder and I kept her on it for the first few weeks she was here. Ultimately, I switched because I don't belong to Costco and wasn't interested in joining. 

For the time she was on it, Savannah liked it as well as she likes anything and avoided all the tummy troubles the others have been discussing. I did find the food was fairly crumbly and dusty, so it was inconvenient to pocket when I wanted to take it for training treats. However, if I were a normal Costco shopper, she would probably still be eating it.


----------



## kellygh

JillandDan-
Natural Balance (may also be referred to Dick Van Patten's Natural Balnace) has limited ingredient foods for all life stages-pups to adults. Dry & can. I don't know much about it, but a friend's lab has been on it since a pup. He too suffers from colitis. May be worth looking up????


----------



## Fox_Trot

When would be a good time to switch his foods? He is now 11 weeks and id like to switch it ASAP. Id also like to switch My older V to maybe something like Blue Buffalo due to her castor and pollux is quite expensive


----------



## kellygh

Fox Trot-
You can switch any time you want; however, I would highly recommend a gradual shift to avoid unnecessary stomach upset. When we switched Pumpkins food, we started by mixing. The 1st 2 days (all feedings) involved 3/4 old food w/ 1/4 new food. With no problems, we moved to 1/2 & 1/2 for several days, then to 3/4 new food to 1/4 old. Some people transition more quickly or slowly depending on the level of sensitivity of their dog. For us, we also wanted to use up all the old food as well. Pumpkin has made 2 changes in food. We were much more gradual in the 1st, because she was younger, and we still had a decent supply of the old, expensive food left. The 2nd change was done quicker without incident. Ideally, you will be lucky, and find a quality food your V likes & tolerates so no more changes are needed. Good luck


----------



## jld640

I started switching Savannah at about 10 weeks, but I switched S-L-O-W-L-Y. I started the switch with almost a full bag of her old food, started the new food as treats, changed the proportions of old to new food in her food bowl for a few weeks, then ended with her old food being the treats. It was probably a month or more by the time she was completely switched.

No problems, but from reading the postings, I think she has a less sensitive stomach than some.


----------



## mason

One word....."Orijen".....


I think if you do some research on Orijen you will find the answer to your food question. Visit You Tube and watch the video on how the food is made...

Good luck on your food search...


----------



## Fox_Trot

orijen? we all know orijen is a fantastic food, but keep in mind its also one of the most EXPENSIVE foods. 60 $ for a 29 pounds of food is expensive regardless. Id love to get that food but thats what i pay now for Organix, trying to find something a bit cheaper, thanks though. I think ive decided to switch both dogs to BB. The chicken one for both, which are both good foods and cheaper then the Organix we feed the older one now. Thanks guys


----------



## DarDog

I think Orijen is expensive too, but the company, Champion Pet Foods seems to be one of the most respected dog food companies. Also, make note that you would be feeding less of Orijen, so it would last longer than most other foods.

Acana is their other brand. It is cheaper (normally by about $10) than Orijen, and they have 3 (soon 4) grain-free flavours. I would highly recommend one of them! Two of their flavours: prairie and pacifica are appropriate for large breed puppies (I think you mentioned before that you have a pup!).

Good luck with the food hunt


----------



## Arroyo

We have been feeding our 5 month V the Diamond Puppy, and the diamond Lamb and Rice version and seems like a he does well with either one.


----------



## Macaroni

We have a 10 week old Pup...as of yesterday we just started the process of switching his food. 
We had him on the breeders food, Purina Optimal Start Puppy Chow. While I'm sure it won't cause any harm, it is loaded w/ carbs and corn - an ingredient that is mainly a filler. We wanted one that was higher in protein. 

We decided on Acana, as mentioned by Dardog. It was highly recommended by friends, vet, and staff at Global Pet foods (of course). We're on the new line that is geared toward dogs of all breeds and lifestyles, as it's grain free and much higher in protein than most. While it's more expensive you shouldn't have to feed as much as the inferior brands. Being grain free will be better on your V's stomach, and is a Canadian company and Canadian made (in Alberta) which always makes me happy to support home as opposed to being manuf in Asia. 

Check out the website if desired...it's rated a 5 star on the dog food review website previously mentioned. (http://www.championpetfoods.com/acana/)

Now the only problem is the gradual phasing stage. When I brought the bag home last night Mac went crazy and I had to repair some holes in the bag! Also Mac managed to pick out all of the Acana kibble and leave the Purina kibble this morning (only approx 1/4 cup of 1 1/2 cup was Acana), so I think we have a winner, or I've created a snob!

Time will tell but I think we're going to be very happy w/ this food choice! Best of luck!


----------



## Kobi

You could try pumpkin with the new food to see if that keeps him from having the poops. Kobi had no problems when I switched his food over, and I did it pretty rapidly. Glad to hear Mac likes the new food better, it is definitely a better choice.

And the best benefit of higher quality food: less poop!


----------



## mason

I understand that Orijen is expensive, I have just have a different way of looking at it. I hope that by feeding Mason high-quality dog food, I can help prevent health issues in the future, therefore saving money on potential vet bills. 
Just my two cents...


----------



## Mischa

I wish we had the time and space needed to do the raw food diet. It is my preference, but Orijen seems to be as natural as any processed food can be.
I still remember opening the first bag and yelling out to my girlfriend. "it stinks like real fish!" hahahaha
It does not smell appetizing in the least, but the fact that it smells real has got me sold on it. 

These dogs are such athletes. They deserve a healthy diet.


I'm really quite grateful for the dogfoodanalysis site. 
I will never listen to another vets recommendation on dog food. Most vets sell Science Diet and recommend it as the top food available.
I wish I had half the business savvy of the owners of Hills. I'd be rich for no good reason too! ;D


----------



## Kobi

When I had a roommate last year, he got a dog and was feeding him Science Diet. The trips to the backyard were NOT very pleasant... so much poo, it was not solid, and it stunk horribly! 

I look at it kinda like this.... I would not eat hot dogs or McDonalds for every meal, why should I ask my dog to eat the dog equivalent. The popular brands are junk.

I'm bad enough that when I was considering getting a cat, I had to google for cat food ratings! Turns out a lot of the companies who make the best dog food also make the best cat food! At least that makes it easy on us haha.


----------



## Fox_Trot

We switched both Foods a week ago and the dogs are doing fine. Vino is almost 1/2 new 1/2 old in switching him from Purina from the breeder to Blue Buffalo Puppy Chicken and Foxie is about 3old1new ration on going from Organix to Blue Wilderness. No changes in stool or coat but i think its too early to tell.


----------

